# Your favorite brew supply store



## Claudia80

I am seriously looking into making my own wine a little later this year. I'm just waiting for it to warm up a little more so I don't have to worry about the fermenting stopping due to it getting to cold. I was wondering where everyone gets their supplies from. I know there are some online stores but I wanted some experienced feedback on which ones were better than the others.


----------



## toekneepea

https://beerbrew.com/shop/

Local Shop that I walk to. Looks like a decent online store...

Tony P.


----------



## Steves1967

Mainbrew in hillsboro ore


----------



## redsox1

Stewart Martins Homebrew supply in Elmira!


----------



## Ozark Mountain Bee Team

http://www.northernbrewer.com/ Great online customer service out of Wisconsin.

David


----------



## Claudia80

Thank you  I will check them all out.


----------



## Claudia80

Steves1967 said:


> Mainbrew in hillsboro ore


So far they are the cheapest one and I like how the page is setup. Thank you again!


----------



## zookeeper

I've had good luck with http://letsdowine.com


----------



## CastletonHoney

Everyone will have a favourite store that is specific to where they live.

My biggest advice I can offer relating to making your own wine is to get quality juice. Don't start with concentrate because it is cheaper like so many have done.

90% of the taste of your wine is based on the grape juice used. If you start with crappy juice, you can perfect the other 10% of the taste and it will still turn out tasting like cheap crappy wine.

And the difference going from concentrate to freshly pressed grape juice works out to less than $2/bottle.


----------



## Vance G

austinhomebrew.com is one of my favorites. Flat rate shipping. I know I am paying full shipping rate but they present it so delicately. 

midwestsupplies.com is another good place to buy on line. If you have a good well stocked local homebrew store for goodness sake patronize them! This town doesn't have a store.


----------



## danno

Shipping is always a big expense so I look for flat rate. Northern Brewer and midwest brewing compete for customers so usually have deals. They both give me a 10% veterans discount.


----------



## BeeCurious

Besides Northern Brewer and Midwest, I have bought equipment from Bellsbeer.com too. 

Their shipping cost on glass carboys was really cheap...


----------



## r hayden

morebeer.com, free second day FedEx delivery if order is over $75.00 or $100.00. Can't remember witch, but doesn't matter, my orders are always over the min! They ship from CA and PA.
They also have a wine catalogue that you can find from the beer site.


----------



## Deezil

morewinemaking.com is the sister-site to morebeer.com, i like them mostly for the yeast selection in as small as 8g packages, and some of the other additives they have available

brewandwinesupply.com, in MO - Doug is a great guy

Northern Brewer & Midwest are also pretty good


----------



## Claudia80

Thank you everyone, I have decided to buy what I can from the local store even though its a little more expensive because it is a local mom and pop place with very friendly people and the things I either want a better quality (like the corker) or items I cant get there I will search out with the list above.
Thank you again for all the help


----------



## sfisher

I use Midwest supply


----------



## kilocharlie

E.C. Kraus - Ed is a 3rd generation brewer, sends out an excellent e-newsletter, and has a lot of supplies in his catalog.

Locally, I get things from Surf Brewery in Ventura, California.

I recommend joining a club while you are a newbie, like me. I am lucky to have one of the oldest home brewing clubs in the country nearby, the Maltose Falcons, in Los Angeles.


----------



## mppatriots

Love2Brew.com is out of Jersey so you will get your goods very fast. I'm out of Mass and I usually can order Monday and get my supplies on Tuesday. Shipping is free for orders over $75.


----------



## woodsy

Midwest supplies , free shipping on orders totaling $59.


----------



## Tenbears

woodsy said:


> Midwest supplies , free shipping on orders totaling $59.


I second that, and last month they had a free 6 gallon carboy with a $150.00 order, that and free shipping made it a great deal. I stocked up on everything from shrink caps to yeast. and go two carboys.


----------

